# Surface extractor



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I've got really bad scum build up on my water surface now that i feed my fish. Can the eheim surface extractor be fitted to a fluval and how?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Shane,
Fluval makes their own surface skimmer, so no need to try retrofitting the Eheim.

Bill


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Shane,
Depending on the size tank you have, fish, etc., there are fish which will 'eat' the scum. Platties, guppies, endler's all have been shown to eat the stuff. If your tank is small enough, and you can add some of these fish, you might save yourself a bunch of $$.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Bert funny you said that. I saw endlers at petsmart which never sells them.... but bought the platies because that is the only fish i know that eats them. I had some large guppies in there but they did not eat the surface scum enough or at all as far as i could tell. I think the surface extractor is a good idea for me anyways its under $10


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

The platies did the trick thanks both. One thing is the orange of the platies is distracting to my aquascape. So i might give in and try the surface extractor.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> The platies did the trick thanks both. One thing is the orange of the platies is distracting to my aquascape. So i might give in and try the surface extractor.


Hehe, I hear black mollys will do a job on it as well. I just have a surface extractor in my 55g, going to add some endlers to my 30g to cut down on the film.

Matt


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

My plants are doing a ton better now that the scum is gone. I have no luck whatsoever with Black mollies have tried them in 4 different setups and 10 different times. I got them to bred then they died... in mass. I dont get it since i can keep the hard to care for farrowellas alive even when i pump the tank with 50ppm of co2. I had one for at least a year. Pretty sure it died of old age since it was max size for the whole time i had it.


----------



## tropheusfreak (May 26, 2004)

I have a trio of black mollies just for this reason. Now I have live food for my angels and whoever can fit a baby mollie in thier mouth.


David


----------

